# Negative feedback from Engineers Australia_Electrical Engineer



## Melwin Jose (May 11, 2015)

Somebody please help me out,


I had submitted my CDR and skilled employment assessment two months back,yesterday I got a negative feedback from case officer.

CDR feedback from Engineers Australia- “ Analysis of all three of your Career Episodes show a significant amount of copying from a wide range of sources. I would like you to explain how this has happened. If I am satisfied with your explanation, I will require you to rewrite each of your episodes so that the copying is reduced to as close to zero as you can make it. If there is copying in your Summary Statement then you will need to do it again.”

Explanation from my side: Regarding CDR I had mentioned the things which I did in previous companies of course I did copying the theoretical procedure from other resources to put it forward in better words. 

Skilled employment assessment feedback from Engineers Australia- “None of the evidence provided for this position satisfies the requirement of giving the five main duties of the position. You need a letter from the employer which gives this information. A Statutory Declaration is not sufficient “.

Explanation from my side: I was not knowing five duties mentioned above.Regarding statutory declaration, I had submitted duties in notarized stamp paper.

I do not know how to go forward.If I submit the things again I feel that either they deduct my nine years experience or they may give negative response.If they deduct my experience ultimately my points will come down.

I approached one agency for Aussie process but they have not helped me out as expected.As per their instruction only I had given this statutory declaration.If I again approach my employer for modifications in experience letter they may throw me out.

Now, as per the feedback received from the case officer, I feel my probability of getting through the assessment is close to zero.

Now all the hopes are got stuck up.


----------



## civil (Dec 26, 2014)

Melwin Jose said:


> Somebody please help me out,
> 
> 
> I had submitted my CDR and skilled employment assessment two months back,yesterday I got a negative feedback from case officer.
> ...


You are usually expected to write the career episodes in first person narrative, using your own words. They use plagiarism detection software (It's a global practice in universities also). The better explanation would be to emphasize on the point that the recognized processes have standard definitions & that may have led to the belief that the content is copied, even though there was no intention of copying other's work & it was merely coincidental.

As far as the experience letter goes, your CV & experience letter/reference letter should demonstrate skills related to your area of study & guidelines are given on EA's website. Ask your HR to provide a letter on those lines or submit a reference letter from your immediate boos/manager/colleague.


----------



## ag2015 (Jul 10, 2015)

For the career episodes - I think you're in quite a bit of trouble because if you don't give them a suitable explanation, they will not only give you a negative assessment but also ban you from applying for an assessment for 2 years. They reiterate over and over again that the CDRs absolutely have to be your own work and in your own words, so copying and paraphrasing from sources is squarely within the definition of plagiarism. 

Perhaps you could request to withdraw your application? You will lose our application fee but they *might* let the plagiarism slide without banning your from reapplying. Then you can reapply with proper CDRs.

The other option is to accept that what you did was plagiarism but you didn't understand that due to cultural differences and a different standard/understanding of plagiarism used in India. You can offer to rewrite the CDRs and resubmit. This might save you from paying the application fees again but you run the risk of being banned for 2 years for plagiarism (which you are running anyway).

Unfortunately, there isn't a straightforward way out of this.


----------



## cs0201 (Oct 11, 2016)

Hi, any update on your reapplication with EA?


----------



## tuyen.tran (Sep 24, 2016)

a better out put yet?


----------



## islam03 (May 17, 2016)

Melwin Jose said:


> Somebody please help me out,
> 
> 
> I had submitted my CDR and skilled employment assessment two months back,yesterday I got a negative feedback from case officer.
> ...


Please say what happened next?


----------



## antonios_1987 (Sep 22, 2017)

Engineers Australia has identified that one or more of your career episodes have been copied – either
from internet sources, publications or career episodes previously submitted to Engineers Australia.

This is the only comment they made. Can someone tell me what to do next? I do agree i copied some technical words and phrases from internet to make my application better but got a negative impact on my application. They put a ban for 12 months. is it okay if i submit a review application?

With Regards,


----------



## pranabsinha (Jul 11, 2017)

antonios_1987 said:


> Engineers Australia has identified that one or more of your career episodes have been copied – either
> from internet sources, publications or career episodes previously submitted to Engineers Australia.
> 
> This is the only comment they made. Can someone tell me what to do next? I do agree i copied some technical words and phrases from internet to make my application better but got a negative impact on my application. They put a ban for 12 months. is it okay if i submit a review application?
> ...


Try to reduce anything u copied from Internet or any other sources.
Re-Write all d copied stuff in your own words.
Prepare one cover letter with justification that any similarity found is mere coincidence and re-submit.

If u got outcome letter and it specifies 12 month ban so review procedure wont help and if letter didn't say anything regarding ban u can call EA and take confirmation before re-apply.


----------



## nayabzafar (Mar 4, 2017)

antonios_1987 said:


> Engineers Australia has identified that one or more of your career episodes have been copied – either
> from internet sources, publications or career episodes previously submitted to Engineers Australia.
> 
> This is the only comment they made. Can someone tell me what to do next? I do agree i copied some technical words and phrases from internet to make my application better but got a negative impact on my application. They put a ban for 12 months. is it okay if i submit a review application?
> ...



hello I have received a similar objection. can you please help me by telling how you solved the matter. its urgent.
thank you so much


----------



## rahil_ali (Mar 30, 2018)

Hi. I have received the following reply from EA during my assessment phase: 

"Engineers Australia has identified that one or more of your career episodes have been copied – either from internet sources, publications or career episodes previously submitted to Engineers Australia." 

I guess this is the standard reply that they provide when they aren't fully satisfied with the CDR submitted. 

As a reply, I sent them a clarification stating that I strongly believe and emphasis that the work is mine (3 x projects that I had worked on in college. 1 being the final year project that u had made and submitted during the course of study and 2 were made just as self improvement and knowledge enhancing projects) 

They reverted back in 15 days with stating: 

"​You are requested to submit the project reports where you based each career episode. If possible, kindly submit the scanned copy of the actual report where the name of your professor with his signature is visible. If not, you may send the soft copy of the said report.​" 

Since I had 1 project submitted to the college, I scanned the certification page and submitted, which was accepted by them. Along with, I even attached a cover letter formally stamped and signed by my professor on the college letter head and submitted to them in 2 days time. 

3 days later, they replied stating : 

"The project details you have submitted covers only your third career episode. What about the first and second career episode? Also, you need to submit the contents apart from the cover page. This will be your last chance to clarify the issue of plagiarism. If you are not able to provide proof that these career episodes are all your own work, you may be rejected with a ban and your assessment application will be forwarded to the Department of Home Affairs."

I am now really worried and do not know what to do. Please help me out. 

TIA


----------



## asifhameed25 (May 16, 2018)

Hello Friends

I received the following response from EA, can anyone guide me about it. Thanks

"I found evidence that entire paragraphs in this career episode has been copied from previous career episodes submitted to Engineers Australia. please, explain".

What explanation should i include please guide.


----------

